# FS: German Blue Rams - juveniles



## Feeshguy (Nov 11, 2013)

8 for $20 as they are too young to sex and colour has not come in yet (few more weeks). I will bag you some larger ones (usually males) and smaller ones (usually females). Size will be about 3/4". I usually don't post them this young but I have too many to raise. I will sometimes post sexable juveniles for 4/$20.

First 2 pictures are the fish I am selling. Last few pictures are from a small, previous batch (a month older) where the colours are starting to come in and one pair started breeding in the grow out tank. Please PM with text number if interested.


----------



## FFF (Jun 21, 2018)

I’ve sent you a PM


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Nice to see success breeding these guys,if I lived closer I would take some for sure, dang!!


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Feeshguy said:


> 8 for $20 as they are too young to sex and colour has not come in yet (few more weeks). I will bag you some larger ones (usually males) and smaller ones (usually females). I usually don't post them this young but I have too many to raise. I will sometimes post sexable juveniles for 4/$20.
> 
> First 2 pictures are the fish I am selling. 3rd picture is from a small previous batch (a month older) where the colours are starting to come in. Please PM if interested.
> 
> ...


I just picked up a few today. Beautiful healthy fish. Colored up right away when added to my tank

Highly recommended


----------



## Devilsadvocate80 (May 1, 2019)

Sent you a pm


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Free bump. I've seen these rams in person. They are beautiful and the setup is super clean.


----------



## Redshrimp2709 (Mar 21, 2016)

I’m jealous. Wish I had the tank space for several of those  I hope they find a good home! I’ll see if I can find space within a month’s time if you have any left.


----------



## Palittinoah4 (Aug 26, 2019)

There any still available I would love a bunch


----------



## Tylerindelta (Jan 27, 2015)

Sent you a pm


----------



## Edsa (Mar 13, 2020)

Awesome juvies. Thanks Feeshguy. 
2 of them immediately got busy 😁


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow, very nice!!

Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Feeshguy (Nov 11, 2013)

Thank you everyone for the generous comments. For those who came by to pick up some Rams, I hope or am glad that you are having success with them . I regret that I wasn’t able to invite all those who visited inside to answer questions and view my tanks, as this what I normally do, and something I truly enjoy when meeting other aquarium-minded people.


----------



## Feeshguy (Nov 11, 2013)

I still have a quite a few juveniles left and have about 10-20 sexable, 1" juveniles available. These are 4/$20. The 3/4" juveniles are still 8/$20.


----------



## DylanL (Sep 15, 2018)

sent you a PM


----------



## Feeshguy (Nov 11, 2013)

One final bump before I close this thread, thanks.


----------



## Feeshguy (Nov 11, 2013)

Closing this thread, thank you.


----------

